
Southwest Airlines is having major software issues - nerdy
http://www.azcentral.com/story/travel/airlines/2016/07/20/southwest-airlines-computer-woes-delaying-flights/87354164/
======
nerdy
Not only was their website down their reservations system was too.
Interestingly, their mobile app remained up... so it sounds like some kind of
an API access issue for their internal systems (web & reservations). I don't
envy the people cleaning it up today!

